# Forsyth County



## GA DAWG (Nov 30, 2004)

It seems the big boys have came out to play this week!I think the rut is coming in just a tad late this year.I've seen some unbelievable bucks this week.They are chasing hard RIGHT NOW.Only problem is I cant hunt were I'm seeing these giants.If you hunt in forsyth county you need to be in the woods every chance you get!


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 2, 2004)

Good info!  I just got permission to hunt 42 acres off of HWY 53.  All open hardwoods but I am hoping to catch some travelling/chasing through there.


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 2, 2004)

You are correct, Michael.

Late yesterday (Wednesday) afternoon I watched two very nervous does in the field behind my house.

A few minutes later a real nice 6-pointer (14 - 15" spread)comes strolling over to the does. He just stood there w/ them for maybe a minute and continued on! The does watched him walk off and then FOLLOWED him.

My guess is these two does were not ready....he was just checking


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 2, 2004)

*Saw*

2 does and a small buck in a field on Medlock Bridge road and Mathis Airport road this am at 7:11.  Traffic zooming by and the deer had no care in the world, just standing around watching the traffic.


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 2, 2004)

Big 10 point off Castleberry Road just North of the Lang Sign Co.  Taking his time crossing the road


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2004)

dbodkin I sure do wish I could hunt in that area.I hunted here at the house this morning.Saw 7 does first thing after daylight.I rattled and to my surprise here comes a buck.He caught me off guard.Looked to be a 8pt pretty good main beam,but have no idea about spread.I saw deer regular all morning.I'm sure it was probably many of the same 7 I saw at daylight.About 11:30 I hear grunting and a doe blow.So I rattle again and grunt and use the can.Then here comes a doe.You could tell she was in heat.Right behind her comes a buck so I get ready and he steps out and hes only a small 6pt.So he got to live.I stayed in the stand till 1pm,but mr big never did show himself.I also saw 2 does standing on there hind legs fighting like crazy and bleating at one another.Man I need a video camera.


----------



## Guy (Dec 2, 2004)

If any of you need help hunting in Forsyth, I can gladly help!    I live off of McFarland Road.  

I have seen a HUGE 10 Point near my subdivision.  However, I found out that you can't hunt on the land where he is.


----------



## RCCola (Dec 2, 2004)

At lunch time today, there was a dead small doe lying off Hwy 9 just north of Shiloh Road heading towards Cumming.  Must have been hit by a vehicle.


----------



## jeepguru (Dec 2, 2004)

They're running hard in Gwinnett and Hall too.  Have directly heard of at least 4 big deer chasing does this past week.  My wife saw a monster in East Hall on Sunday right behind a doe out in a field.  Hit the woods now.  I started going nearly everyday after work.  Good Luck


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 4, 2004)

GaDawg
I just wish I could hunt..    havent been out with a gun all season. even DF WMA has been out of the question due to travel , wife's health and work. It would be nice to have hunting land that close. Where I saw that nice buck was about 2 miles just South of me off Castleberry Rd.  Lots of horse farms and cow pastures.

Dave


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 4, 2004)

*Forsyth Co*

Dave, There has been a few nice bucks seen around the Hwy 9,and Castleberry Rd., area Especially across Hwy 9 on the side where we have our Waste Water Treatment Plant, MAN, I WISH THE COUNTY WOULD GIVE PERMISSION TO AT BOW HUNT IT. But till that happens I guess I'll have to just look at them thru the wind shield of our truck .


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 4, 2004)

Craig,
Thats not more then 1/2 mile from where I saw that big buck... just on the West side of Hwy 9 and Castleberry. yep we can all just look at them.. I am packin a camera now though


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 4, 2004)

*Camera*

Let me know if you get some photo's of them.


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 6, 2004)

I saw eight does together in the field behind my house last night (Sunday 12/5).

I'm guessing the rut is probably over.....@ least for now.
The last few days of the season should see the 2nd rut getting geared up. 

Hunt anything GREEN, especially in the afternoons and use those rattling horns


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2004)

NO its not over its just slowing down a bit.I saw a big buck chasing yesterday at work.I killed a buck a few years ago on dec 10 I watched him breed a doe.I think we miss the second rut here the season is already over.


----------

